# Goats HATE water



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

So I'm not sure if this is just my goats but they absolutely hate the water... Like they won't even go outside to eat their food if it is just spitting rain and I would really like to give they a bath since they have never had one before and their coats could really use one so any tips that would help me so they don't completely freak out would be greatly appreciated! 


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

The only thing I can even think of would be to start them slow - spray around them until they accept that, then spray their legs and feet until they get used to that, and keep building.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

no goats likes water....but if you need to bathe them I would do as chuckles said..go slow...dont power wash them...simply allow the water to slowly make its way to the body...I have had to take a goat to water and cool them off with a bit of a wash...they do ok even though they dont like it much...you may need someone to hold a collar or tie her to a pole, tree or something...but never leave her unattended while tied up..always be there incase she panics and fights the tie...

I prefere to use a horse brush and do a good brush out...giving the brush a little flick as you come out of the stroke...this get the dirt and yuck right out and the goat enjoys it..


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hehe, just start them young.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/video/shep-can-swim-27.html


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..that puppy was so cute..his tail never stopped wagging lol...

love the goat pack..very cool!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine hate the water too. When it starts raining, they start to scream and run for shelter. I always call after them, "I'm mellllting - I'm melllllting!"


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

rofl Cathy, that "puppy" is seven years old. You're right though her tail never quits wagging.


----------



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

I would say that my goat loves the water. She stays completely still when I give her a bath and she goes out into the rain like it is not raining at all. I don't really know why she likes the water and I am no expert but I would agree with goathiker, to start them off young and don't scare them with water. Like dogs if you scare them with water while there are young, they will be scared of water when they get older. And just as the other comments say, start off slow and work from the body and eventually to the head. Also, do not use a spray. Of course, some goats just normally hate water and mine is probably not normal...but she is special.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Our girls are convinced that they're going to melt in the rain, but they took to their first bath surprisingly well. They're still small, which helped. I filled up a big tub (usually our recycling tub) with some super hot water from inside, then used the hose for the rest so that the result was lukewarm water. I filled it so that it just reached their bellies, then put them in. They were a bit confused at first, but once I started rubbing them down with shampoo, they really enjoyed it  I gently rinsed them with the hose on a low setting, and they were good to go. I haven't tried to bathe my older doe yet, but they're all getting a bath next week because they've become filthy little beasts again.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My goats don't mind the rain unless it's pouring but I have never gave into their complaints and make them graze if it's just sprinkles and not to cold.
Now my horse hates baths I've done the slow thing and would even start at her feet and try to move up gently and she's 16 now and still will go bonkers if I think of giving her a bath.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, goats hate water, but with time, mine go out in it anyway, they don't like to be cooped up to long so they go, LOL.



Training them will work, great video by the way.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that video was awesome ! I love the encouragement the little dog gave the smallest goat to help cross the water , lol..
I was a bit scared for the little guy at first , then he braved the rapids and goat across  The best was the little dog found her own way across. She probably knew that was the easiest place to cross but kept it to herself , lolol. Poor doggie looks like she fell into a small hole when she got up on land but trucked on with tail wagging  Priceless !
Thanks for sharing that Jill


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

My goats for the most part hate water. My Nigerians will scream blood curdling screams when caught out in it , lol. Especially Bill , my wether , he acts as if his ears will fall off if he doesn't get to shelter soon ! Funny thing is if there is food outside and it starts to drizzle , he will tuck his chin as far as it will go and dance around waiting for me to bring the food , whatever it may be , into his shelter , lolol. 
I guess he thinks if he tucks his chin to his chest , it will help keep his ears dry , lol.. Gotta love him 

I gave Tricky a bath for the first time ever. I never bathed a goat before , so this was new to me too. I was certain it would be a fight like no other , but boy was i wrong ! I used luke warm water from their water buckets and sponged her down. I was shocked she liked it ! 
In the end , i was dumping water buckets over her and she loved it !
The only thing she didn't really like was drip drying , lolol. She looked lost and didn't know what to do with herself till she stopped dripping , then she looked pleased  So funny !
Trick is the only one who seems affected when it gets really hot out.
The others seem fine. But none of my goats will walk through a 
puddle ! No way , no how !


----------



## dillonthacker (Aug 8, 2014)

My goats don't like water I got a donkey with my goats I love it the donkey take care of them
Like a dad world there kid


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

These were from the 2014 Rendy in Oregon  With Jill


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! Looks like such a wonderful place and lots of fun


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I've had to wet down a couple of my goats to bring down high fever. I either lock them in on the milk stand or clip their collar to the fence and put the water hose on a light trickle. It doesn't frighten them too badly. I think the sound of the spraying water scares them. But when you're getting a relaxing rub down from the one who loves ya, you can deal with a slow and steady stream of water. 

As for the rain, mine will brave a light drizzle if they are hungry enough! Except Cookie Belle. If she even smells rain she starts running to the barn. Our property floods easily and our boys barn is elevated off the ground about 3 feet. It floods underneath it. If I shake the bucket of grain enough, my 200 pound buck will jump into the 8 inch deep water (which he has no idea how deep it is) to come meet me at the trough. He is a brave dude.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

My herd hates water. If it rains all day they will eventually go on out and graze but they are not happy. I have never tried giving one a bath....sounds like it would be an episode for sure....


----------



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

aww I loved that video especially that last little goat when it was jumping through the water! I might try to give goatie a bath today since it is a nice temperature out and sunny and I think she would be the best to give one to since she was a bottle baby so she is super friendly... and she is also the dirtiest! Not to mention she is shedding like crazy it's like all her "baby" hair is coming out! My boyfriend gave her a brush yesterday with a dog comb and the amount of hair that came out was crazy!! I'll update with how the bath goes


Brooke 
hobby farmer of goats, chickens, ducks, horses & donkeys


----------

